

Type-safe routing in Spock - agrafix
http://www.spock.li/2015/04/19/type-safe_routing.html

======
luos
When I tried out the play framework that was one of the "woah" moment when I
discovered the typesafe routing. It is really good, and it automatically
generates the routes from controller methods.

It's like a whole new world of generating urls.

------
pdpi
I can't find any direct references anywhere, but from the name I can't help
but compare this framework with Scotty[[https://github.com/scotty-
web/scotty](https://github.com/scotty-web/scotty)]

~~~
agrafix
From the github Readme: "Since version 0.5.0.0 Spock is no longer built on top
of scotty. The design and interface is still influenced by scotty, but the
internal implementation differs from scotty's." :-)

